# tempted to start



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm tempted go start a warhammer fantasy army. Currently tempted by vampire counts. Would appear they are the SM of fantasy, as in very popular. 
Cheap as possible, and actual army strengh doesn't matter, these are just for looks.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

they are indeed a good looking army and you do get to have lots of units of fancy vamps to make your army a display piece but don't rule out other armies too soon as there are huge painting challenges in fantasy, i mean theres about 15 states in the empire which opens the door for a possible massive collection without doubling.
also lizardmen steggadons are great when painted well.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

If you want cheap + good looking, ogers are worth considering. With the smaller model count you can really spend time on each individual model too.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

thats really good advice


----------



## fool injected (Sep 14, 2008)

Vampires have always been a popular army. I played them in 6th edition and won many tourneys with them. VC are among the top 5 most powerful armies in Warhammer. They are just so fun to play. Go for it, you will not regret it.


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

k, will buy myself that 5 quid box of skeletons for a basis


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

Absolutely, take the plunge. Fantasy is an awesome game. It of course shares many similarities to 40k, yet is a completely different beast to tame. 

I've always liked the undead in fantasy, though I've never collected them. However, in my experience playing against them, they can be pretty tough in the right hands.


----------



## UltiLink (Sep 4, 2008)

My local fantasy retailer ran out of skellies, I bought meself a single wraith.


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

Gotta start somewhere. :good:


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

love the corpse cart model its ace


----------

